# voorwoord



## plison

Hi all,

A quick question: I'm writing an acknowledgment section for my master thesis, and would like to add a short sentence in Dutch for my Dutch supervisor.

Here's what I wrote:

"En in de taal van Vondel: hartelijk dank voor de kans die je me hebt geboden aan dit boeiende project mee te werken en dit onderzoek uit te voeren, voor je nuttige suggesties, en natuurlijk voor je interesse en vertrouwen in mijn werk!"

Could you tell me if the above sentence is grammatically correct, or if something should be modified?

Thanks!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

It obviously depends upon your relationship with the supervisor, but I'd use 'u' (vous) in this case even if I'd know the supervisor quite well.
But that's up to you to decide.

"En in de taal van Vondel: hartelijk dank voor de kans die je (> u) me hebt geboden *om *aan dit boeiende project mee te werken en dit onderzoek uit te voeren, voor je (> uw) nuttige suggesties, en natuurlijk voor je (> uw) interesse en vertrouwen in mijn werk!"

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Om een of andere reden kan ik mij niet voorstellen dat Vondel het zo zou hebben gezegd


----------



## Suehil

Maar hij schreef toch in het Nederlands ?


----------



## GM1

Misschien zelfs nog beter u met een hoofdletter: U.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


GM1 said:


> Misschien zelfs nog beter u met een hoofdletter: U.


Is "U" (met hoofdletter) nog steeds gebruikelijk?? Mij lijkt dat onnodig oubollig.

Onze Taal:


> Dan moet _U_ of _Uw_ wel verwijzen naar iemand die volgens de schrijver veel eerbied toekomt. Dat kan bijvoorbeeld de koningin zijn, of God.


Taaladvies.net:


> Vroeger werd _u_ als aanspreekvorm met een hoofdletter geschreven, maar dat is tegenwoordig niet meer gebruikelijk. [...] Een naam voor een heilige persoon of een heilig begrip schrijven we met een hoofdletter. Deze regel heeft ook betrekking op voornaamwoorden die naar een heilige persoon verwijzen.


Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## plison

Dank aan allen voor deze nuttige antwoorden!

Pierre


----------

